
Creating 3D Models from Light Fields - riebschlager
http://igl.ethz.ch/projects/light-field-segmentation/
======
AndrewKemendo
This is very interesting. Segmentation is a very, very hard problem and the
video indicates they have made it fast. 4000 images is a lot and at 21GB per
model the processing overhead has to be massive. 60-100 minutes is also a
pretty long time to recover one model, but not crazy, and will certainly get
faster.

I don't see any scale reference markers or other reference material in the
scene, so I wonder if it recovers scale from light field depth information
alone.

Interestingly from the paper, they aren't actually using a light field camera
- but rather creating a light volume through sequentially varying the depth of
image taken and modeling the volume:

 _Key to our method is the dense spatio-angular sampling of video, which
results in smoothly varying parallax between successive frames_

A hack for sure!

I would be curious to know if using a light field camera would even be useful
in this scenario as much of what they do mimics the light field camera
processes, only manually.

------
TTPrograms
Fun to see state of the art algorithms juxtaposed with 90's internet aesthetic
(auto playing audio ;)).

Hopefully lightfield cameras / camera arrays will become more common in the
near future.

~~~
lhl
Not just audio, but an autoplaying 219MB video file no less.

------
ClayFerguson
THIS IS HUGE. They are creating/calculating the missing "dimension" based on
statistical input. That is amazing. Physics experiments are all about trying
to understand the unknown dimension(s) as well! This D to D+1 dimension
transformation is mathematically likely to be solvable for any D value that is
an integer too.

------
WhitneyLand
Awesome results, but what is a light field? Are they not generating their
models simply from a recorded video?

~~~
KaiserPro
A lightfield is a way of recording an image with ray angle information as well

This means that you know _where_ the light has come from, which allows your to
amongst other things alter the focus/depth of field after the image had been
captured.

Because you can refocus and change the depth of field post capture, it allows
you in theory to do better image segmentation.

------
kungfooman
Sell software pl0x.

